# Old School Basic Fantasy (Basic/Expert D&D) Online Chat Game



## JoeCarr28

Looking for some more players for a new weekly Basic Fantasy online chat game.  Basic Fantasy is a freely available ruleset inspired by early '80s  Basic/Expert Dungeons & Dragons. Sundays, 8 pm UK time, 3 pm Eastern US. We'll  be playing through some of the classic TSR D&D/AD&D modules. All  welcome. PM me or post below for more details.


----------



## JoeCarr28

The game's now up and running. We've started with B4 - The Lost City. We  can still accommodate a couple of additional players - more details at play-by-post.org. All welcome.


----------



## jacobazariah

Dude, this sounds awesome! Is the group full yet?  I love basic fantasy.. my group plays pathfinder but I could free up a couple 'o hours on sunday nights for this!

If you need to contact, my email is: james.holz666@gmail.com


----------



## JoeCarr28

jacobazariah said:


> Dude, this sounds awesome! Is the group full yet?  I love basic fantasy.. my group plays pathfinder but I could free up a couple 'o hours on sunday nights for this!
> 
> If you need to contact, my email is: james.holz666@gmail.com




There's still space - you'd be very welcome to join us.


----------



## jacobazariah

Awesome!!! I'm really stoked about playing the Basic RPG system.  So elegantly simple!  I think it deserves more publicity!  Ive been looking around play-by-post.org, so tonight or tomorrow morning I'll register go through the new player checklist!

Cheers
James


----------



## JoeCarr28

A couple of slots have recently opened-up in this game if anyone else would like to play. We're still running through B4 - The Lost City. More details at play-by-post.org. Sundays, 8-10 PM UK (3-5 PM US Eastern).


----------

